# February Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hudson's Fan won the January contest and has chosen "Gold Standard Head Cocking" as the February theme.

Goldens make us smile when they tilt their heads. Post a photo of your golden with it's best puzzled/inquisitive look!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.
Members must have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll to choose the February Photo of the Month.
Past winners in this calendar year are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway.


Here's an example photo from Hudson's Fan.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The February Photo Contest is now open!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great head tilt.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme, this is going to be another fun photo contest!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny is not much of a head-tilter... this is the best pic I could find.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster says hi!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

No head tilters, in our history with Golden's...sorry nothing to add this month!


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cuteness overload! Love this theme!!!


----------



## Adelynn (Dec 15, 2020)

Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG so good!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Amber says hi too!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The February theme is "Gold Standard Head Cocking".
Goldens make us smile when they tilt their heads. Post a photo of your golden with it's best puzzled/inquisitive look!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 22nd.


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Hudson really turning up the charm video link.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable, so cute watching him cocking his head.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

"What do you mean pick up my toys? I like them laying everywhere!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hildae said:


> "What do you mean pick up my toys? I like them laying everywhere!"
> View attachment 880424


What a cutie!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is Honey, "What do you mean we can't play ball in the house?"


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan. He makes me smile.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you see all the pics entered into this month's contest? Have you entered one yet?

It's a fun theme, "Gold Standard Head Cocking".

Goldens make us smile when they tilt their heads. Post a photo of your golden with it's best puzzled/inquisitive look!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

"Say what?" - Our Singleton puppy Uno


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awww, so sweet. May I please have him?😁


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

cwag said:


> Awww, so sweet. May I please have him?😁


Such a sweet boy. He’s three now and his owner adores him.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cuteness overload! Share golden's your pic soon.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> Hudson's Fan won the January contest and has chosen "Gold Standard Head Cocking" as the February theme.
> 
> Goldens make us smile when they tilt their heads. Post a photo of your golden with it's best puzzled/inquisitive look!
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Riley's Mom said:


> View attachment 880258


Love the mouth!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Otis-Agnes said:


> Penny is not much of a head-tilter... this is the best pic I could find.
> View attachment 880289


Well it is subtle but still a tilt!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hudson's Fan said:


> Hudson really turning up the charm video link.....


Oh my! My second golden was Hudson so I have a particular affinity for this pooch!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I am going to need to start a "be cute, tilt your heads class" with Oskie and Sani. I don't think I have any head tilt pictures over 4 years. What is going on here?!? Perhaps if many more head tilt pictures are posted I could use them as part of the curriculum. Your collective help would be appreciated!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> Love the mouth!


Me too. That's what like to call 'The Snaggle Tooth' Always makes me smile!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ivyacres said:


> Me too. That's what like to call 'The Snaggle Tooth' Always makes me smile!


I call it Elvis.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> I am going to need to start a "be cute, tilt your heads class" with Oskie and Sani. I don't think I have any head tilt pictures over 4 years. What is going on here?!? Perhaps if many more head tilt pictures are posted I could use them as part of the curriculum. Your collective help would be appreciated!


Honey reacts to unusual noises, unfortunately, I never have a camera ready. I think she needs to take your class.
I've seen pics of Hudson, he was a handsome red!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I wish I had a camera/video for yesterday's head tilt show. I was doing a Zoom for first grade kids telling them about Logan/owning a Golden Retriever. They were all on their tablets in their homes in New Jersey. I asked them if they wanted to meet Logan. Once I put him on the screen they each said "Hi Logan!" For each "Hi" he was tilting his head one way and then the other. They laughed so much.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> This is Honey, "What do you mean we can't play ball in the house?"
> View attachment 880447


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Great look!


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

My work days have been so busy and haven't checked this thread in a while. Some great, really cute moments caught here! Fun!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hudson's Fan said:


> My work days have been so busy and haven't checked this thread in a while. Some great, really cute moments caught here! Fun!


It's a good theme with some adorable pictures! Hope to see many more head tilting goldens before the contest closes on Monday, February 22nd.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Voila,one from Maya 🙄


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Off? But I was here first! (He said proudly).


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Here’s Windy from this morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These entries are great, really enjoying them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hudson's Fan won the January contest and has chosen "Gold Standard Head Cocking" as the February theme.

Goldens make us smile when they tilt their heads. Post a photo of your golden with it's best puzzled/inquisitive look!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 22nd.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

stsmark said:


> Here’s Windy from this morning.
> View attachment 880654


Asking you for your opinion on her bandana pick of the day


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Looking GOOD!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Peri29 said:


> Asking you for your opinion on her bandana pick of the day


She's so pretty!


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks Diane, I think she is a pretty girl too. Her groomer put that bandana on her, she usually doesn’t wear one. Matching collars and leashes, mom says a girl can never have too many outfits😄


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 5 days left to enter a picture in the February Photo Contest, "Gold Standard Head Cocking" .


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I want to enter this one so bad but Felix never cocks his head 😭


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hudson's Fan won the January contest and has chosen "Gold Standard Head Cocking" as the February theme.

Goldens make us smile when they tilt their heads. Post a photo of your golden with it's best puzzled/inquisitive look!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, only 1 day left to get those pics in this month's contest!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close this afternoon. Last chance to enter!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I just went through a ton of my photos and I found one!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Getting the voting poll ready so you have about half an hour to share that 'gold standard head cocking' photo.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed. 
Please visit the February Voting Poll to choose your favorite pics.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the Link for the Voting Poll-









February Voting Poll


It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries in this month's photo contest, "Gold Standard Head Cocking". It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'. This poll will close on...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------

